# Exhaust/oil spots ?



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

DH & the boys went dirtbiking Sunday - the back of DH's moto jersey & the fronts of the boys' jerseys are covered in little black exhaust oil spots...SHOUT didn't work. Go-JO didn't work. Grandma's Secret Stain Remover lightened a few spots on the one jersey i tried it on. But there are LOTS of little spots.
Any other suggestions?

(I don't know why his motorcycle was spitting oil in the exhaust - he's a pretty meticulous mechanic & that didn't seem to worry him.)


----------

